# How to Do an International Electives While Doing MBBS in Pakistan ??



## hamid.ch632 (Nov 5, 2011)

hi !!
wanted know if any of you has done electives while studying in PAKISTAN...what' the procedure ??and is there any scholarship being offered??
complete guideline is required i am a layman in this field..!!


----------

